# Live TV button does not switch tuners.



## raneason (Mar 3, 2002)

I have a new Roamio Pro and my remote works as expected. According to the Viewers Guide I should be able to cycle through my tuners while watching live tv by pressing the Live TV Button. However, when I press the LIVE TV button I just get the status bar for the tunner that I am currently on. I can get to the other tuners through the INFO screen but the LIVE TV tuner cycle process would be a nice feature if it worked.

Not sure if this was a feature that got killed in an TIVO update like the ability to transfer shows from my TIVO S3 box.

By the way, I tried using another new remote I purchased from TIVO and had the same results so I think my remote is not the problem.

Don't know if something is broke or if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## DatCFC (Nov 22, 2016)

It should cycle between the tuners, yes.
I've had it happen before where it wouldn't, and it was corrected after rebooting the box. A little annoying, but it seemed to do the trick.

CFC


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

This has been reported before (going back to the S3 in fact) as being caused by using an older TiVo remote or generic remote which is using the older code where there was a single Live TV/Guide button versus separate buttons. A reboot will put it back in the default mode.

Live TV button Doesn't Swap Tuner

Scott


----------



## raneason (Mar 3, 2002)

Yup that was the problem and your quick fix suggestion worked. Thanks for the help.

Amazingly I had spent 3/4 of an hour talking to Tivo customer support as well as online chat only to be told either that the Live TV button does not work that way (switching tuners) or that I needed to pair my remote to the Roamio again (which did not change anything).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Ignorance and the failure to recognize it is a great thing . . . .


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

raneason said:


> I have a new Roamio Pro and my remote works as expected. According to the Viewers Guide I should be able to cycle through my tuners while watching live tv by pressing the Live TV Button. However, when I press the LIVE TV button I just get the status bar for the tunner that I am currently on. I can get to the other tuners through the INFO screen but the LIVE TV tuner cycle process would be a nice feature if it worked.





DatCFC said:


> It should cycle between the tuners, yes.
> I've had it happen before where it wouldn't, and it was corrected after rebooting the box. A little annoying, but it seemed to do the trick.





HerronScott said:


> This has been reported before (going back to the S3 in fact) as being caused by using an older TiVo remote or generic remote which is using the older code where there was a single Live TV/Guide button versus separate buttons. A reboot will put it back in the default mode.


Thank you _so much _for these posts and for this thread to begin with! Had this precise situation as well with a new Roamio OTA and 2 different remotes, and could not figure it out, fearing a box tech. issue. Thankfully did a search here before calling TiVo Tech. Support (which, based on the above, might have led to dubious results), having forgotten the mantra, If all else fails, reset! The reset did the trick. (I still don't know why this issue was caused to begin with, with a new Roamio out-of-the-box; while I also have a Series 2 and its remote in the room, they had been assigned to a different remote channel earlier--perhaps there still was some cross-contamination?).

A big thanks, again. I am a happy man tonight (I don't demand a lot).


----------

